# Tapatalk



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

I've never used Tapatalk before, and really don't know too much about it (other than it's used for message board reading), but I just noticed it's on sale for 99 cents, and I'm trying to decide if it's worth picking up.  For those who use Tapatalk, do you find it useful on the Fire?  Do you like using the app better than just going to the message boards directly through the browser?  Any pros/cons of using it on the Fire?  

Thanks!


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

tapatalk is great app.  I use it because it of the way it displays the message boards.  It formats the topics to fit your screen without having to sidescroll to read everything.  It is also faster than a web browser.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I've tried Tapatalk, but for me the negatives outweigh the positives.  I went back to visiting the message boards via the browser.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I downloaded it to my phone and my Kindle fire. To me its easier to use because I don't have to  zoom in  and out. I can also uploaded photo straight to the forum from my phone or Kindle

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer it on smaller screen devices like the Fire and my phone.  It's not got quite the functionality of the full site, but I don't find the full site works well on the smaller screens anyway.  Works well enough for 'on the go' site browsing, but I don't, for example, try to do much in the way of moderation with it.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

This is the only forum I visit that is available in Tapatalk but it was still worth the purchase for me. Not having to zoom in & out, that weird click that would sometimes take me to Amazon, etc. It's much cleaner & easier on the small screen


----------



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I hadn't even thought about the fact that some of the forums I visit might not be available - that's a good point.  Still not sure what I'm going to do, but for 99 cents, it might be worth it to see if I like it.  Of course, by the time I make up my mind, it probably won't be on sale anymore LOL.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

C'mon, it's only 99 cents....it's worth it for KB alone!    Or, if you're comfortable sideloading apps, you can get it for free at GetJar.com, that's where I got it awhile back (though admittedly I rarely use it as I rarely access the forums from the Fire).


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

Get it! I have been testing it for a few days. It's going to be a matter of personal preference, but it is useful enough that you should try it.


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

Best app on KF. If you use forums a lot,


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Lee said:


> I've tried Tapatalk, but for me the negatives outweigh the positives. I went back to visiting the message boards via the browser.


Me too  The only board I visit that supports tapatalk is this one (which is wonderful in itself, but not too handy for me). I wound up deleting it.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

In a pinch I like to use Tapatalk - but I find the browser a satisfying user experience and will opt for that more times than not.


----------

